# Appropriate dog park play



## Dee84cali

So I took my almost 5 month poodle to the dog park a couple of hours ago and as soon as he got In there another dog started doing this.. Is it appropriate? The owner of the other dog said it was playinghttps://vimeo.com/150195399


----------



## Streetcar

I'm not a pro, but to me it looks like the Husky is likely playing in his own particular play style. Other breeds are said to have distinct play styles, such as Boxers, and I don't know if Huskies do or if this is just a dog without a lot of sensitivity towards others.

So while the Husky may be playing, his/her style of play may not be well suited for a young Poodle just getting to know the dog park. Does your puppy have a lot of experience in puppy playgroups with various breeds up to now, or has he a bit less experience? If the latter, I might try to find puppies of a similar age and size who have a somewhat more compatible play style for now, anyway.

But I'm no expert or pro; this would just be my inclination. And if my dog were acting like the Husky I might redirect him a bit (Oliver doesn't do that, but I've seen him think about getting a bit overbearing on rare occasions and have redirected). Were these two the only dogs in the dog park at that time?


----------



## lily cd re

It might be play to them, but it is too aggressive to be appropriate in my way of thinking about play to be considered to be playful. Play has to be something both dogs want to have happening. Clearly your pup is not looking to engage with this dog. Your pup runs off repeatedly and has his tail tucked in. Instead of respecting your pup's desire to disengage, the other dog then knocks your pup over again and again. The other person clearly doesn't understand his dog's body language nor its behavioral intentions.Your pup looks frightened and overwhelmed by the other dog. Please don't go to this dog park again unless you absolutely know the other people and dogs. 

This is why I don't go to dog parks. Unless you have a very dog savvy crowd, people will not see the behaviors for what they are. Bad experiences like that can ruin a good dog if they are actually injured by the other dog. I am not willing to risk any of my dogs physically or psychologically for the chance that there might be someone nice to play with there. I am lucky to have nice playmates right here at home.


----------



## Dee84cali

This was "sire" 4th time at the park he usually plays fetch and sniff around there usually older,bigger dogs that just go by there day... Today there was about 10 dogs but only 2 pups (both where huskies) sire was trying to spar but dog overweight him.


----------



## Dee84cali

I don't want sire to pick up this type of playing either.. Thanks


----------



## itzmeigh

Streetcar said:


> I'm not a pro, but to me it looks like the Husky is likely playing in his own particular play style. Other breeds are said to have distinct play styles, such as Boxers, and I don't know if Huskies do or if this is just a dog without a lot of sensitivity towards others.
> 
> So while the Husky may be playing, his/her style of play may not be well suited for a young Poodle just getting to know the dog park. Does your puppy have a lot of experience in puppy playgroups with various breeds up to now, or has he a bit less experience? If the latter, I might try to find puppies of a similar age and size who have a somewhat more compatible play style for now, anyway.
> 
> But I'm no expert or pro; this would just be my inclination. And if my dog were acting like the Husky I might redirect him a bit (Oliver doesn't do that, but I've seen him think about getting a bit overbearing on rare occasions and have redirected). Were these two the only dogs in the dog park at that time?


I don't disagree with this. 

In my opinion the Husky is being "rude". He's playing but he's being very rough and assertive. If those 2 dogs were my dogs I would not allow them to play like that. 

Since the poodle is your dog I'd probably leave the park until the Husky left. 

Basically I'd treat them not a lot different then I would children playing. I often tell my poodle she's being rude when she gets... Rude. Just because they are dogs doesn't mean they don't have rules and manners. 

But! I avoid dog parks like the plague. I have no need to take my dog into one and in my opinion they are one second away from a dog fight regardless of how well the dogs are playing together at this exact moment. I can't afford the vet bills or emotional stress of a poor encounter regardless of who started it so I just avoid dog parks. Dogs don't really need dog friends.


----------



## itzmeigh

Dee84cali said:


> This was "sire" 4th time at the park he usually plays fetch and sniff around there usually older,bigger dogs that just go by there day... Today there was about 10 dogs but only 2 pups (both where huskies) sire was trying to spar but dog overweight him.


You should never take a fetch toy into a dog park. (Unless you are the only person in there and the toy is put away when other dogs enter.)

A fetch toy can cause a dog fight even from best friends. 

When my daughter brings her puppy over to play there are certain toys of Hazel's that have to be put away because she absolutely will not share them with Joey. I have 2 dogs at home and she is perfectly fine to share her favorites with her doggie sister but has given not favorable body language and warnings when Joey tries to share. They also can not play fetch together. They can play other games and get along great as long as all chew toys are put away and no toys are thrown.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Why does everyone else seem to be seeing dogs, and all I see is a beer commercial?


----------



## Dee84cali

itzmeigh said:


> You should never take a fetch toy into a dog park. (Unless you are the only person in there and the toy is put away when other dogs enter.)
> 
> A fetch toy can cause a dog fight even from best friends.
> 
> When my daughter brings her puppy over to play there are certain toys of Hazel's that have to be put away because she absolutely will not share them with Joey. I have 2 dogs at home and she is perfectly fine to share her favorites with her doggie sister but has given not favorable body language and warnings when Joey tries to share. They also can not play fetch together. They can play other games and get along great as long as all chew toys are put away and no toys are thrown.



There's like 30 balls in the dog park but I could see how it can be a problem


----------



## Dee84cali

itzmeigh said:


> I don't disagree with this.
> 
> In my opinion the Husky is being "rude". He's playing but he's being very rough and assertive. If those 2 dogs were my dogs I would not allow them to play like that.
> 
> Since the poodle is your dog I'd probably leave the park until the Husky left.
> 
> Basically I'd treat them not a lot different then I would children playing. I often tell my poodle she's being rude when she gets... Rude. Just because they are dogs doesn't mean they don't have rules and manners.
> 
> But! I avoid dog parks like the plague. I have no need to take my dog into one and in my opinion they are one second away from a dog fight regardless of how well the dogs are playing together at this exact moment. I can't afford the vet bills or emotional stress of a poor encounter regardless of who started it so I just avoid dog parks. Dogs don't really need dog friends.



So how would he learn to socialize?


----------



## itzmeigh

Through 1 on 1 social interactions. Or puppy class. Or other organized social interactions. Just going for a walk or going with you to stores where dogs are allowed. Just teaching manners goes a really long way towards a positive social interactions with other dogs. 

The best way NOT to socialize your dog is with the video you showed us. That can cause trust and fear issues if allowed to continue. Your poodle can develop a fear or anxiety towards Husky or Husky like breeds. 

Not all dogs are made to socialize with dogs outside of their home pack. Different things can cause mistrust or fear issues with dogs. Sometime injury or disability can cause a dog to not enjoy the company of other dogs.

But there are plenty of ways to socialize your puppy outside of a dog park.


----------



## patk

socialization does not necessarily mean play, imo; for a dog, it is basically about learning to live in a world run by humans, but frequently populated by other animals. learning to greet, for example, matters much more in day-to-day living than playing. learning to be calm when new situations arise is another prized skill that a dog learns mostly by being exposed to the world, with all it's noises, odors, gizmos, etc. that being said, most dogs do enjoy the opportunity to play - but it doesn't have to be at a free-for-all style dog park. and some dogs really prefer play with their own breed only. my male lowchen was that way. 

there are several threads at pf discussing dog parks - some people love them and some don't. worth the detour to hear about others' experiences.


----------



## glorybeecosta

I would have went wild, he was rolling your dog over, to me it looked aggressive play or bulling your dog. I have never been to a dog park, but when I am out with my dogs, I am very quick to tell someone, keep you dog away from mine. My dogs go everywhere with me to Walmarts, Lowes, Petsmart and to restaurants and bars in the summer months. They are well socialized, and my friends who have dogs bring them to my house and vice versa.


----------



## Dee84cali

Lesson learned! Thanks again, really appreciate your guys input.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Looks like play to me. I don't think the husky is doing anything wrong. However, if your dog didn't appreciate his play style, I'd probably take your dog and leave. I also don't do dog parks.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms

Someone put a rope on that runaway horse! In all seriousness in twenty years of my dad owning huskies this is pretty normal from the breed BUT it doesn't mean it is okay in this particular situation. Your dog has made it clear he doesn't want to engage and if this husky was more mannerable he would have taken the hint and moved on and if the owner was more fair about supervision he would have realized just because his dog is having fun DOES NOT make it *fair* play! This is an easy way to develop a rude dog that doesn't respect boundaries. I would have had to take control of this situation and blocked this dog from further engagement and sent him on his way as I calmly leashed my dog and left.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Ok, I was able to see it on the Internet (even though on the app it is still a beer commercial), and I agree with everyone else - that Husky was playing, but your poodle wanted no part of his type of play and he was not taking the signal to leave him alone, therefore he was being a bully. Some owners would be savvy enough to intervene when their dogs are like that, but with others you are going to have to be the one who does it. It reminds me of the time that Timi encountered such a dog - the owner who was with it did nothing, so I did. Then he got mad at me for interfering with his dog, we had some loud words, and I held Timi until they left. Next time that we went to the park the same dog was there, but with a woman, and the second that her dog went after Timi she instantly ran over blocked it and called it off - and after maybe three try's with her immediate intervention, the dog gave up going after Timi and found a dog of it's own play style and size to play with, and Timi found other dogs appropriate for her. They played in the same park with no further problems for another good hour.


----------



## Countryboy

I 'specially watch 'tumblers' at the park. At the second tumble I would be walking toward the pair. Your dog will see you coming and come toward you as much as it can. But by then, you're there with your legs spread slightly apart. Your dog will shelter between them. 

Then you can gently fend off the exuberant one and take your cue from your dog. If it ventures out, let it, but stay there to provide shelter if necessary while it gets used to the 'level' of play. Your dog will tell you. 

I step into this situation weekly at our park. Regardless of dog, regardless of owner. I've never seen a harassed dog that didn't see my legs as shelter. Even if they didn't know me at all. 

Your 'gently fending off' will also attract the other owner. Now's a good time for some 'tips' for them. 

The only time my shelter trick went awry was with a 30" Great Dane puppy, and me with a 32" inseam. :ahhhhh:


----------



## N2Mischief

"The only time my shelter trick went awry was with a 30" Great Dane puppy, and me with a 32" inseam."

CB, I could see this get very ugly! lol...ouch!


----------



## blueroan

How is your dog doing? Yes I wouldn't appreciate multiple rollovers...this husky needs some manners! One knock down could be accidental, but this is way too many.

- CountryBoy I laughed so hard at your GD oops moment....


----------



## Countryboy

Good idea! I was gonna go looking for this thread to see what's been happening. 

This is a classic video. It should be taught in Dog Park 201. The first pounce/tumble is a surprise... we didn't know that would happen. The second is now predictable *almost certain really* so we're moving toward them. To deal with it however. 

But a yelp? A yelp is diagnostic is what I tell people at the park. No yelp? The play *may* go on. But the first yelp is akin to the ref blowing the whistle... play stops!

'Specially with a newbie dog, you cannot allow it to become traumatized. An 'uncomfortable' dog you can step back and re-condition. Generally in the next half-hour. A traumatized dog can take many very controlled visits to get comfortable with the park again.


----------



## Redcoats36

Oh my goodness! Yes that is "play" but the husky is being SO rough. 

I use to take my miniature poodle to dog parks because she seemed to have so much fun running and chasing with dogs her size. But I'm absolutely fed up with rude dogs whose owners use the "they're just playing" excuse to defend their behavior! 

The last straw was two weekends ago, when a adult female pitbull was very clearly stalking my 10 month old girl poodle. The pitbull was crawling on its belly staring intensely at my dog from afar, and then I watched it lunge for her! I freaked out and swooped my dog up just in time. The pit's owner was NOWHERE to be seen as he was off socializing and not watching his off-leash dog! I yelled at the owner and got the typical "she's just playing" defense... but he wasn't there to see her posturing or her body language! 

Then the pitbull for a second time lunged at my dog and stole her frisbee right out of her mouth and ran off with it. The owner once again was not paying attention to his dog whatsoever, and had the audacity to say "we come here all the time," "she's never had a problem," "She's just playing and wants the toy." 

Needless to say after the second time, I just decided to take my dog and leave. Now we are done with dog parks! 

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if the other dog was "just playing" when your dog is the one that gets frightened, or worse - hurt! 

Don't trust other owners to be responsible or to "know" their dogs. 

Sorry that was quite a rant, but my pet peeve is people who don't control their rude/bully dogs!


----------



## Dee84cali

He's doing great! Still taking him to the dog park, he actually hangs around the husky now no more rough play just chasing balls and sniffing new dogs. I took him to the beach, hoping he would chase his ball but he was like "no way! That's a huge bathtub!" Lol


----------



## Countryboy

That's so good Dee. I'm not surprised they get on now. It's almost certain that the Husky heard the yelp and got the message as we did. Jump on me and I won't play with you!

It's fascinating to watch dogs 'catch on'... and they do. At the park, you can watch the learning go on right in front of you.

At our park, little Lola... wouldn't leave her owner's lap at the first visit. Stayed under his chair the next. Now she leads the field in dog park laps... having a ball!

The skinny Weimaraner, first time visitor, tail between it's legs, harassed way across the field, twisting and turning, trying to get away from 'the pack'. Finally it broke out in a straight run. 

I think the dog and I realized 'bout the same time that it was leaving the pack behind easily... outrunning the whole bunch. It was like a light bulb came on. All of a sudden the tail came up and this was FUN!

I just stood there and laffed.


----------



## lily cd re

Redcoats36 that pit girl shouldn't be at a dog park at all! Does the place where that predatory stalking happened have posted rules with a phone number to report? If not taken care of that dog will most likely hurt another one before too long. Stupid witless owner that one is.


----------



## Redcoats36

Lily - Unfortunately I did not see any numbers posted. 

But after some research when I got home, I saw that most responsible Pit owners and breeders all agree their pits should NOT be off leash or at a dog park EVER as their dog aggression can be sudden and unwarranted. 

I'm in no way against pit ownership, I am just so fed up with irresponsible owners who don't know their own breed!


----------



## Countryboy

Redcoats36 said:


> I'm in no way against pit ownership, I am just so fed up with irresponsible owners who don't know their own breed!


So true, Redcoats... aren't we all. 

Do give your park another try. You can't get better exercise companions for your Mini than other dogs. Find a time that's good for you and go there regularly. You'll get at least on nodding terms with other owners. We tend to stick to certain times. 

And as many times as there are bonehead owners, there'll be others who will agree with you... that they should mind their dogs!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Countryboy said:


> That's so good Dee. I'm not surprised they get on now. It's almost certain that the Husky heard the yelp and got the message as we did. Jump on me and I won't play with you!
> 
> It's fascinating to watch dogs 'catch on'... and they do. At the park, you can watch the learning go on right in front of you.
> 
> At our park, little Lola... wouldn't leave her owner's lap at the first visit. Stayed under his chair the next. Now she leads the field in dog park laps... having a ball!
> 
> The skinny Weimaraner, first time visitor, tail between it's legs, harassed way across the field, twisting and turning, trying to get away from 'the pack'. Finally it broke out in a straight run.
> 
> I think the dog and I realized 'bout the same time that it was leaving the pack behind easily... outrunning the whole bunch. It was like a light bulb came on. All of a sudden the tail came up and this was FUN!
> 
> I just stood there and laffed.



That is why Timi does so well at the dog park - she can outrun everybody. It is hysterical to see her with a whole pack behind her, and then dart under the benches, or go behind someone's legs, and dart back out in a totally different direction - sometimes she confuses the pack so badly that she has to go back and get them "here I am, this way guys" lol


----------



## ericwd9

*Dog Park Pitties*



Countryboy said:


> So true, Redcoats... aren't we all.
> 
> Do give your park another try. You can't get better exercise companions for your Mini than other dogs. Find a time that's good for you and go there regularly. You'll get at least on nodding terms with other owners. We tend to stick to certain times.
> 
> And as many times as there are bonehead owners, there'll be others who will agree with you... that they should mind their dogs!


You don't quite know how lucky you are that your state has banned these dogs. In a dog park they are fantastic play, high energy dogs everybody's friend and very lovable. _*THEN snap*_; and a small dog is dead or near dead. You can not break 2 thousand years of selective breeding and conditioning with training, period.
Eric:ahhhhh:


----------



## Caddy

I never felt like this towards pitbulls before, and I hate that I feel like this now, but I just don't trust them. I haven't had a lot of experience with pitbulls but what I have had has not been positive. Even when I see a sweet and playful pit puppy I can't help thinking about what that pup will be like in a year or two. I feel soooooo guilty saying that, I love all dogs, I just don't trust a pitbull. I could spout about it's how they are raised, or how sweet and loyal they can be but the reality is, not around me, my grandkids or my dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Caddy said:


> I never felt like this towards pitbulls before, and I hate that I feel like this now, but I just don't trust them. I haven't had a lot of experience with pitbulls but what I have had has not been positive. Even when I see a sweet and playful pit puppy I can't help thinking about what that pup will be like in a year or two. I feel soooooo guilty saying that, I love all dogs, I just don't trust a pitbull. I could spout about it's how they are raised, or how sweet and loyal they can be but the reality is, not around me, my grandkids or my dog.



I don't hate Pitbulls or tigers - but I just don't think that my neighbor's should be keeping either one as an ordinary pet. Now if a neighbor wanted keep either one responsibly, suitably enclosed on their own property, that is fine, but don't bring them to the dog park to play with ordinary dogs - it isn't fair to put our dogs at risk like that!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And personally, if I ever had a large dog, I would leave the dog park the moment that a Pitbull entered. I would never allow the opportunity for my dog to be the one that one turns on.


----------



## patk

Sister of boy mauled by her dogs says "my heart just died"

i would never let my dog play in a park with a pitbull. just my bias.


----------



## sweets

I am in UK where thankfully pit bulls are a banned breed. 

We don't have dog parks either so our dogs are walked in regular parks amongst everyone. Are you allowed to let your dogs off lead in those areas too?

The breeds that people are wary of over here are mainly Staffies, rotties, German shepherds and the newest trend of dogs huskies! I avoid letting pip off the lead if any of them are around.


----------



## lily cd re

sweets in many places in the States dogs are not allowed off leash in parks. Sometimes they are not even allowed in parks on leash.


----------



## sweets

lily cd re said:


> sweets in many places in the States dogs are not allowed off leash in parks. Sometimes they are not even allowed in parks on leash.


Wow that's a shame really. Over here the only places in parks were dogs are not allowed are in toddlers play areas and playgrounds which are quite rightly fenced off


----------



## lily cd re

sweets said:


> Wow that's a shame really. Over here the only places in parks were dogs are not allowed are in toddlers play areas and playgrounds which are quite rightly fenced off



Yes it is pretty sad. My agility trainer has been to Denmark, Belgium and Norway with her dogs for international events and for seminars. She has said she never had a problem finding places to stay, restaurants to eat at or any other concerns when traveling with them. And when most people here are talking about dog parks, they are talking about fenced in spaces that can be smaller than the lot my home is on (1/4 acre) with little of interest in terrain, trees, etc. The best dog park I've seen in the States was in Lincoln Nebraska and had two parts to it with the smaller one as I recall being about 4 acres with natural vegetation covering much of it. Additionally unaltered male dogs are almost never welcome.


----------



## sweets

Places are getting a lot better here as they realise that dogs bring in custom. In my local town which is 10 mins drive away dogs are allowed in most cafes and pubs and are allowed in every shop, including the department store! Lol. It does seem odd tho when I'm trying on clothes and my dog is sat in the changing room!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

lily cd re said:


> Yes it is pretty sad. My agility trainer has been to Denmark, Belgium and Norway with her dogs for international events and for seminars. She has said she never had a problem finding places to stay, restaurants to eat at or any other concerns when traveling with them. And when most people here are talking about dog parks, they are talking about fenced in spaces that can be smaller than the lot my home is on (1/4 acre) with little of interest in terrain, trees, etc. The best dog park I've seen in the States was in Lincoln Nebraska and had two parts to it with the smaller one as I recall being about 4 acres with natural vegetation covering much of it. Additionally unaltered male dogs are almost never welcome.



Yup, the dog parks around here are pathetic little things - and these are the biggest ones that I have found - we have gone to many a park that doesn't have a small dog area at all, or if they do, it is maybe 15'x15' . Poor Timi only know ho to run in little circles!














This dog run is in a huge, huge, waterfront park - it is absurd and that the dedicated dog space is so small.
And the biggest park of them all - Central Park has NO dog runs at all.
They have late night and very early morning off leash hours, but I sure as hell am not going there to have an off leash pitbull with their owner nowhere in sight run up to Timi!


----------



## sweets

They really are tiny spaces. I always thought you were lucky having dedicated dogs parks but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Countryboy

All of our North American dog parks are fenced. So they can't possibly be as large as a British common.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

sweets said:


> They really are tiny spaces. I always thought you were lucky having dedicated dogs parks but now I'm not so sure!



There is one benefit though - I can keep my on the behavior of every single dog there, and the owners are never far away if there is trouble. But I do wish they had at least double the space - I think that there would be far less trouble if they were not so crowded, and dogs that did not play well could stay on the separate ends.


----------



## Raven's Mom

My observation has been that huskies do play very rough. They also tend to "gang up" when there are more than one of them at the dog park. I have had to leave on multiple occasions because of huskies and a have a very sturdy spoo!


----------



## KalamazooPoodle

I began taking Marley to a dog park/ daycare when he was about 3 months old. Twice a week for three weeks, and he immediately picked up barking and aggressive "playing" behavior. 

I thought I was doing him a favor by letting him be with other dogs, play, and get worn out before coming home, but soon after I stopped dog park time all together. All dogs play differently and have different characteristics (good & bad). It just felt easier to avoid dog parks all together.

So, based on my negative experience, I advise avoiding dog parks if possible!


----------



## KalamazooPoodle

Also, I would be upset if someone was letting their dog trample over mine like that. I would have been upset too!


----------



## MiniPoo

When I took my dog Neeka to the dog park, THREE dogs did this to her. They chased and rolled her several times before I could do anything. Then she ran to the entrance to the park and hid behind a garbage can until we could get to her and leave.

I will never ever take my dogs to a dog park. It is Russian roulette. Not only do you not know what type of dog will be there, off leash, but most owners do not care how their dogs act.

Also, if there is a disease going around, like canine flu, dog parks are a good place to pick up that disease.

Take your puppy on walks in parks where there are a lot of people. Take him in a downtown area where there are lots of noises. Sit by the children playing in a park and they will come over to meet your dog.

Take some dog training classes.

Walk your dog in your neighborhood and try to meet other dog owners you like and set up doggie play dates.

Those are my suggestions.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

KalamazooPoodle said:


> I began taking Marley to a dog park/ daycare when he was about 3 months old. Twice a week for three weeks, and he immediately picked up barking and aggressive "playing" behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was doing him a favor by letting him be with other dogs, play, and get worn out before coming home, but soon after I stopped dog park time all together. All dogs play differently and have different characteristics (good & bad). It just felt easier to avoid dog parks all together.
> 
> 
> 
> So, based on my negative experience, I advise avoiding dog parks if possible!



Taking a dog to the dog park and being there yourself to supervise and intervene in inappropriate behavior is world's different than dropping them off at daycare - I would never in a million years send my dog to daycare!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

MiniPoo said:


> When I took my dog Neeka to the dog park, THREE dogs did this to her. They chased and rolled her several times before I could do anything. Then she ran to the entrance to the park and hid behind a garbage can until we could get to her and leave.
> 
> I will never ever take my dogs to a dog park. It is Russian roulette. Not only do you not know what type of dog will be there, off leash, but most owners do not care how their dogs act.
> 
> Also, if there is a disease going around, like canine flu, dog parks are a good place to pick up that disease.
> 
> Take your puppy on walks in parks where there are a lot of people. Take him in a downtown area where there are lots of noises. Sit by the children playing in a park and they will come over to meet your dog.
> 
> Take some dog training classes.
> 
> Walk your dog in your neighborhood and try to meet other dog owners you like and set up doggie play dates.
> 
> Those are my suggestions.




Needs repeating, and I totally agree!

I don't really know that much about dog parks, but I think there should always be an area for the smaller dogs, and a separate area for the larger ones. I guess, overall, it's good to have them available, especially for those who live in large cities. Otherwise, I think it's so much better for your dog to interact with people, including children, in a regular park setting.


----------



## Countryboy

Is this turning into a Let's Bash Dog Parks thread? 

"Cos if it is, and you think you can exercise your dog outside of a dog park to the same extent as running and playing with other dogs in a park, you're dreaming in technicolour. 

Also, YOU'RE the reason your dog is not socialized to a dog park, not your dog. When someone tells me that they can't take their dog to a park, I know exactly where to place the blame... on the owner. 

In every dog park avoider, I see an incompetent owner.


----------



## nifty

I can understand the decision to simply avoid dog parks entirely and I think reasonable people can disagree on that point.

For many city people like myself, the dog park (or day care) is the only available regular outlet for dogs to run freely off leash and play - with other humans and other dogs. Leash laws in the city are strict (for good reasons regarding public safety, IMO). I prefer the park to daycare for my own reasons (to build my bond with DUlcie, I prefer to be with her when she plays, and am fortunate to be semi-retired and work from home so I have that choice - and that is what works for us. Other people have different needs)

During some challenging times while Dulcie was growing up, I thought about avoiding the dog park for good, and I eventually came to the conclusion that the best way forward for us was to work through the various issues and figure out ways to approach problems, and to have a plan in mind for situations when I simply wanted to end the play session and get her out of there. I think this has made both Dulcie and me better human-canine partners and both she and I have learned a lot about general canine behavior and how to assess a situation at the park.

I have noticed that a lot of human visitors to the dog park seem to regard quite normal dog play as somehow wrong or too aggressive. I completely understand the concern of the owners of smaller dogs and very young puppies whose pets have not yet had much socialization to other dogs. The running, tumbling, exuberant play can be overwhelming for both human and canines in that situation. I respect these owners' right to decide how they want to handle their discomfort and I think reducing dog park time while they work on expanding their inexperienced dogs' sociialization in more controlled settings is probably very wise.

From time to time, I have cut down on Dulcie's park time while we worked on recall, for instance. A solid recall is important anywhere, including the dog park. However, the benefits of her spending time interacting with a wide variety of other dogs and humans have been invaluable to her and to me, if truth be told.


----------



## MiniPoo

My dog Neeka is about 40 lbs and has a mild case of Addison's disease, which we did not know about when we went to the dog park. She has to go on the big dog side because of her weight. Dogs bigger than her scare her and she runs, which makes her act like prey to other dogs. So to me it is insane to think of taking her back there to be tramatized or even hurt. The owners just sat at a picnic table and talked while their dogs did whatever.

So not every dog can handle a dog park. For those of you who have dogs that like it, good for you.

Since my dog Dakota is smaller, I might be willing one day to try the small dog side to see if that would work for him. But the big dog side with no size limit and no supervision is just too scary.


----------



## Renai

I feel fortunate that there are some really big dog parks around here, there's one that's a drive but it's 40 acres of fairly fenced dog area. I've never seen dogs get aggressive there, there's so much space everyone can split up, and usually the humans are walking, so it's all very transitory. It's split up by vegetation and has several river access spots. I've only seen dogs get aggressive at the small parks that are in the heart of the city that are actually convenient. My old malamute/herding mix was a BOSS, she'd break up fights, and when dogs tried to fight with her, she'd just spin in place, making it so they couldn't get at her front, deescalating it. I wish I could teach other dogs how to do the spin.

We took Copper to an off-leash last weekend for the first time and I was dismayed to see a woman come in with her pitty on a PRONG COLLAR. Yes, she kept the dog ON the prong collar. Basically, if the dog tried to have a pleasant experience, he'd get pronged, punishing him for interacting with other dogs. Just the biggest fail I've seen at a dog park, and that's saying something, we've gone to dog parks a lot. Unsurprisingly he got growly and we moved on.

I'm pro-pitty and there's no evidence that they're more human-aggressive than other breeds (plenty score higher than them, including goldens) but they do not belong in dog parks. Most people have no idea who bred their pitty or why, or what could be lurking in their parentage. It's ridiculously irresponsible. They should totally socialize their pitties - at supervised play times with behaviorist trainers watching. Copper had a great time playing chewy face with a pitty puppy a couple weeks ago at supervised puppy playtime. I once pulled a pitty off a small husky and tried explaining that to the owners, who actually had the audacity to stay after someone else pulled their dog off another dog they were attacking. Some people are total irresponsible pricks, and I can totally see why people would avoid the places where their loose dogs are. 

Kind of funny to think about that last story now, since I was with the malamute-shepherd-playground-officer then. We were two of a kind.


----------



## lily cd re

Countryboy said:


> Is this turning into a Let's Bash Dog Parks thread?
> 
> "Cos if it is, and you think you can exercise your dog outside of a dog park to the same extent as running and playing with other dogs in a park, you're dreaming in technicolour.
> 
> Also, YOU'RE the reason your dog is not socialized to a dog park, not your dog. When someone tells me that they can't take their dog to a park, I know exactly where to place the blame... on the owner.
> 
> *In every dog park avoider, I see an incompetent owner*.


Countryboy I think that is harsh. *I am a dog park avoider, does that make me an incompetent owner? *

I am lucky enough to have a decent sized fenced yard that is a thee dog dog park. I am not allowed at any dog park near me with Peeves because he is an intact adult male. On that basis I think it is rather unfair for my dog family. If I were going to take Lily I would want to be able to take Peeves and Javelin (who will remain intact for the foreseeable future). For me if they can't all go then nobody goes.

I do agree that many people who bring their dogs to dog parks don't know how to read their dog or to take good advantage of a dog park setting, but by itself that isn't the reason I stay away.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Countryboy said:


> Is this turning into a Let's Bash Dog Parks thread?
> 
> 
> 
> "Cos if it is, and you think you can exercise your dog outside of a dog park to the same extent as running and playing with other dogs in a park, you're dreaming in technicolour.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, YOU'RE the reason your dog is not socialized to a dog park, not your dog. When someone tells me that they can't take their dog to a park, I know exactly where to place the blame... on the owner.
> 
> 
> 
> In every dog park avoider, I see an incompetent owner.



So what am I? Teaka is a horrible Dog Park Dog, and Timi is the epitome of perfect Dog Park Dogs.
Know your dogs, and do with them what is suited to their personality/temperament, and they will shine. Try to train them to be something that isn't in their nature, and that's when you wind up with a hot mess of a dog!
Teaka is a perfect, loving house dog, and Timi is my intrepid explorer, and I appreciate what each of them brings to my life!


----------



## Countryboy

lily cd re said:


> Countryboy I think that is harsh.


Oh, ya... strong words draw attention. And are remembered.

The tinyest, shyest dogs have come into our park and they can all be socialized... every one of them. I probably should write a book on it 'coz, admittedly, most people would not know how. *Tho I've left a few clues on how lying around in here.*

I don't know the names of posters earlier in this thread and I'm not gonna go back and look. But you CAN socialize your dog to a park. If you tell me they're simply too nervous I will know who is responsible for curtailing the best, most natural exercise and socialization that dogs can have. 

Addisons??? Hmmmmm.... that's a puzzle. If I had one I would probably go down there first with no other dogs. Just to get them comfortable with the field and fence. Or then again I might not... with Addisons, anything unexpected can be too big a risk.


----------



## lily cd re

*I am a dog park avoider, does that make me an incompetent owner?

Countryboy, you did not address my question to you in your previous reply. I would actually like to see an answer. I explained to you my rationale. You made a blanket statement that I take exception to. Your harsh and summary judgement of people who don't like dog parks is unfair.
*


----------



## kayla_baxter

Countryboy said:


> Oh, ya... strong words draw attention. And are remembered.
> 
> 
> 
> The tinyest, shyest dogs have come into our park and they can all be socialized... every one of them. I probably should write a book on it 'coz, admittedly, most people would not know how. *Tho I've left a few clues on how lying around in here.*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the names of posters earlier in this thread and I'm not gonna go back and look. But you CAN socialize your dog to a park. If you tell me they're simply too nervous I will know who is responsible for curtailing the best, most natural exercise and socialization that dogs can have.
> 
> 
> 
> Addisons??? Hmmmmm.... that's a puzzle. If I had one I would probably go down there first with no other dogs. Just to get them comfortable with the field and fence. Or then again I might not... with Addisons, anything unexpected can be too big a risk.



Right, so when I show up at the dog park with my 140lb dog who does not play well with others because he was attacked three times as a puppy in a DOG PARK and he tries to tear into your medium sized dog you can go right ahead and try to socialize him. I'm a certified trainer and he has five titles after his name, I'm not an idiot, dog parks are just not right for every dog and I wouldn't go near one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shantikeyz

Our big dogs, golden retriever /German shepherds all play like that together. I wont let them play rough like that with my mini poodle. They've been taught to submit to softer play dogs. Our biggest dog, over 100 pounds, lays down and rolls on her back to play with the poodle. The others just lay down to play with him. No running body slamming stuff like they do to each other. 
The dog in the video is being a normal dog but the owner needs to teach it to stop when the other dog isn't enjoying the play. 
Imo it's owner respecting owner via the dogs. 

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy

lily cd re said:


> *I am a dog park avoider, does that make me an incompetent owner?*


*
Countryboy, you did not address my question to you in your previous reply. I would actually like to see an answer.
*

I clarified my stance in my next post.


----------



## lily cd re

Countryboy said:


> Countryboy, you did not address my question to you in your previous reply. I would actually like to see an answer.
> [/B]
> 
> I clarified my stance in my next post.


I still don't see my answer there even though you think you have clarified your position. But never mind, sometimes no answer is an answer.


----------



## Countryboy

lily cd re said:


> But never mind, sometimes no answer is an answer.


I can read Passive/Aggressive, and even understand it a bit. I can't speak a word of it tho. Guys tend to speak more plainly, eh?


----------



## lily cd re

Countryboy you can read whatever you want to read. I actually found your post painting those who don't like dog parks to be very offensive. I meant that sincerely and deeply, and thought I was very plain and clear. On the other hand I have found your replies to my inquiry to be evasive and obtuse. I wasn't trying to be passive/aggressive in any way I was sincerely offended, as I think, were others. Perception is the recipient's business though. Clearly you have misread my meaning. Now I really am done with this.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Countryboy said:


> Is this turning into a Let's Bash Dog Parks thread?
> 
> "Cos if it is, and you think you can exercise your dog outside of a dog park to the same extent as running and playing with other dogs in a park, you're dreaming in technicolour.
> 
> Also, YOU'RE the reason your dog is not socialized to a dog park, not your dog. When someone tells me that they can't take their dog to a park, I know exactly where to place the blame... on the owner.
> 
> In every dog park avoider, I see an incompetent owner.


And I see a real


----------



## Countryboy

Well I do view most condemnation of dog parks as excuses. 

But condemnation is contagious... it spreads thru social forums. Wild tales of I heard this from a friend of mine who said she saw some little dog ripped apart by... something... somewhere. The tale changes. 

This contagion spreads like wildfire unless some look is made into the root causes. And the root causes are that small dog owners on Fb approach a park with trepidation... come in with trepidation... snatch up their dogs and immediately leave. 

And bingo! Another dog park hater... 

Your dog's not nervous, you are. You learned it from the internet. I'm here to say that most of the horror stories are not true.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Countryboy said:


> Well I do view most condemnation of dog parks as excuses.
> 
> But condemnation is contagious... it spreads thru social forums. Wild tales of I heard this from a friend of mine who said she saw some little dog ripped apart by... something... somewhere. The tale changes.
> 
> This contagion spreads like wildfire unless some look is made into the root causes. And the root causes are that small dog owners on Fb approach a park with trepidation... come in with trepidation... snatch up their dogs and immediately leave.
> 
> And bingo! Another dog park hater...
> 
> Your dog's not nervous, you are. You learned it from the internet. I'm here to say that most of the horror stories are not true.



You are sooooo wrong!
I am a dog park hater for one of my small dogs, and a dog park lover with the other. I have seen blood drawn in Pit fights twice on the big dog side in the little over a year that I have been going. I have also seen several fights on the small dog side, but no injuries. As good a dog park dog as Timi is, I would never bring her into a dog park where the sizes are mixed - I have seen her insight the prey drive in many a dog, but on the small dog side she can usually outrun them (though she has gotten her hair pulled a few times and once got her tail yanked) - but no way on earth would I risk what a big dog could do to her!


----------



## MiniPoo

CB, you are telling the story about dog parks according to your experience, which is very valid for you. Since others have different experiences in different parks, and you are not there to see it, then they have a right to speak about their "truth" about dog parks according to what they have seen and experienced, and they are not wrong just because it does not coincide with your opinion.

As no dog is the same, neither are all dog parks the same. So there really is no "universal" truth about dog parks. 

I think Tiny Poodles has a good perspective to relate about her experiences with different dogs and different dog parks. It is only through her stories that I might one day consider taking Dakota to a dog park if there is a place for smaller dogs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> CB, you are telling the story about dog parks according to your experience, which is very valid for you. Since others have different experiences in different parks, and you are not there to see it, then they have a right to speak about their "truth" about dog parks according to what they have seen and experienced, and they are not wrong just because it does not coincide with your opinion.
> 
> As no dog is the same, neither are all dog parks the same. So there really is no "universal" truth about dog parks.
> 
> I think Tiny Poodles has a good perspective to relate about her experiences with different dogs and different dog parks. It is only through her stories that I might one day consider taking Dakota to a dog park if there is a place for smaller dogs.



When it is good, when she finds some similar sized, similar tempered dogs to play with, it is truly a magical experience - worth dealing with the "off-times", so long as you manage it so that the off times don't become terrible times!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Incompetent? Because someone chooses not to go to a dog park? :alberteinstein: I'm pretty accustomed to dogs. I wouldn't say I'm incompetent exactly. I just don't think it would be that fun for me or my dogs. Really pretty simple...when I have other places at my disposal I'd rather take my dogs, such as the pictures in my thread about _my kind of dog park_. Why would I want to deal with other dogs and people when I don't have to? To say that someone who avoids dogs parks is incompetent is about the dumbest thing I think I've read in a long time. 


I went to a dog park once or twice. Once with my sister and her sheltie...whom my dogs know and they all get along. No one else was there. It was on the island she lives on in Puget Sound. It was fine. Nothing special...some grass, some trees around the edges, some mud where you come in through a gate, a picnic table. I'd rather walk along her salt water beach that she lives on. I don't need excuses for not going to a dog park, do I? Oh dear...:afraid:


----------



## Streetcar

Imho, since not all dog parks are equal, and not all dog owners have equal access to the same type/size/layout of dog park, it seems like a bit of difficult logic to assume one answer fits all dog owners in all situations.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Streetcar said:


> Imho, since not all dog parks are equal, and not all dog owners have equal access to the same type/size/layout of dog park, it seems like a bit of difficult logic to assume one answer fits all dog owners in all situations.



And almost every time you go it is different because there are different people and dogs - you have to be ready for anything!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Incompetent? Because someone chooses not to go to a dog park? :alberteinstein: I'm pretty accustomed to dogs. I wouldn't say I'm incompetent exactly. I just don't think it would be that fun for me or my dogs. Really pretty simple...when I have other places at my disposal I'd rather take my dogs, such as the pictures in my thread about _my kind of dog park_. Why would I want to deal with other dogs and people when I don't have to? To say that someone who avoids dogs parks is incompetent is about the dumbest thing I think I've read in a long time.
> 
> 
> I went to a dog park once or twice. Once with my sister and her sheltie...whom my dogs know and they all get along. No one else was there. It was on the island she lives on in Puget Sound. It was fine. Nothing special...some grass, some trees around the edges, some mud where you come in through a gate, a picnic table. I'd rather walk along her salt water beach that she lives on. I don't need excuses for not going to a dog park, do I? Oh dear...:afraid:



Exactly! I'm the same way. Even if we had a dog park when we lived in town, I wouldn't have been interested in taking my dogs to it. We lived not far from two parks, so hubby and I would walk the dogs to the park, and allow them off leash so they could run around. They always stayed right with us, so we were never concerned about them running off. If other dogs were around we would make sure to keep them on leash. Children enjoyed coming up and petting them, and there were times when we would stop and talk with other owners, out walking their dogs, and let our dogs meet and greet.

I would definitely consider that more fun. To each his own, but please don't ever imply that we're incompetent, just because we choose not to take them to what is called an actual " dog park".
Thank you very much.


----------



## Streetcar

Tiny Poodles said:


> And almost every time you go it is different because there are different people and dogs - you have to be ready for anything!


I wish we had access to a fenced dog park with a split for large and small dogs, but do not. With my last dog, who was safe off leash as an adult, and I had a car, there were decent choices, although she was not one to play with dogs so usually we chose walks in her favorite spot in Golden Gate Park. Now I have one not safe off leash and unfenced dog parks are not an option (most here are unfenced).

The two fenced ones we have visited are a very small (maybe slightly longer than a tennis court but narrower) sand-based park that is pretty convenient to us with large dogs (and Pit Bulls at times) chasing down balls right on top of the small dogs in the same space, and a larger unkempt park the other side of town. There is one fully fenced park that we have not tried and do plan to check out. No size separation, but at least it has grass.

We do have some lovely walking areas although a few are currently off limits for those of us with Toy varieties and breeds due to local coyote predation.


----------



## Countryboy

Here's an article posted this morning in our dog park forum. That ends with the line, "Never leave your dog unsupervised in a “dog park” (if you have to attend such a place)."

Dog Play: The Acceptable, The Questionable & The Inappropriate - Simply Behaviour Dog Training Courses

My reply was that this was an arrogant, unfounded dismissal of dog parks. 
The part in parenthesis completely unnecessary... just a slap at parks.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Streetcar said:


> I wish we had access to a fenced dog park with a split for large and small dogs, but do not. With my last dog, who was safe off leash as an adult, and I had a car, there were decent choices, although she was not one to play with dogs so usually we chose walks in her favorite spot in Golden Gate Park. Now I have one not safe off leash and unfenced dog parks are not an option (most here are unfenced).
> 
> The two fenced ones we have visited are a very small (maybe slightly longer than a tennis court but narrower) sand-based park that is pretty convenient to us with large dogs (and Pit Bulls at times) chasing down balls right on top of the small dogs in the same space, and a larger unkempt park the other side of town. There is one fully fenced park that we have not tried and do plan to check out. No size separation, but at least it has grass.
> 
> We do have some lovely walking areas although a few are currently off limits for those of us with Toy varieties and breeds due to local coyote predation.



I didn't know that there was such a thing as an un -fenced dog park. I guess that just means that it is a park that allows dogs off lead like Central Park does during off hours? Nope, as tempting as that is because of the space to run, I would never take to such a space, because that would mean that an unleashed large dog could come running over to Timi leaving it's owner far, far behind. There are always posts on Craigslist of dogs who got lost in Central Park!
And yes, the fenced dog parks are awful tiny, often when they are size separated, the small dog sides are pathetically tiny, and used more as a potty area for the dogs, and they all play on the big dog side. I have only found three parks where the small dog area is just big enough to actually be used as a play area, but I do dearly wish that they were as big as the big dog areas and the big dogs had an even larger area. It just makes no sense - the dog parks are located in huge parks with plenty of space, so I don't know why they dedicate such tiny spaces to the dogs! 
But Central Park is the most frustrating to me - it is the closest park to me, the biggest park in NYC, and not an inch dedicated to dogs!


----------



## Streetcar

Tiny Poodles said:


> I didn't know that there was such a thing as an un -fenced dog park. I guess that just means that it is a park that allows dogs off lead like Central Park does during off hours? --
> But Central Park is the most frustrating to me - it is the closest park to me, the biggest park in NYC, and not an inch dedicated to dogs!


Most of the dog parks in Ess Eff (Park & Rec calls them dog play areas) are unfenced. Dogs can go there at any time (I guess not during the late night) and be unleashed in those spaces, but there are no fences. They've just redone Dolores Park and it too has a dog play area where they are allowed off leash, but you can't really tell where that area stops and the leashed area begins. And of course if dogs are playing they'll stray over the line.

Our local parks do not restrict dogs from enjoying them with their owners like in some cities, just most of the places are without fences. So dogs can go any time the park is open.

Are people allowed to take their dogs all over Central Park? I guess since you say there's no area just for dogs maybe it's leashed access? Except the off hours you mention. Is that something unrealistic like 10pm to 6am?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Streetcar said:


> Most of the dog parks in Ess Eff (Park & Rec calls them dog play areas) are unfenced. Dogs can go there at any time (I guess not during the late night) and be unleashed in those spaces, but there are no fences. They've just redone Dolores Park and it too has a dog play area where they are allowed off leash, but you can't really tell where that area stops and the leashed area begins. And of course if dogs are playing they'll stray over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Our local parks do not restrict dogs from enjoying them with their owners like in some cities, just most of the places are without fences. So dogs can go any time the park is open.
> 
> 
> 
> Are people allowed to take their dogs all over Central Park? I guess since you say there's no area just for dogs maybe it's leashed access? Except the off hours you mention. Is that something unrealistic like 10pm to 6am?



Well a designated dog area with no fence just makes no sense to me at all! 
But yes, all of the city parks allow leashed dogs, but a couple of state parks don't. There is one park that is half state and half city, and if you miss the little sign you would have no idea that you have strolled into a no dog area!
Central Park off leash areas are 6:00 AM - 9:00AM, and then 9:00 PM - 1:00AM (you'd have to have a big dog to want to be in Central Park at that time of night).
But keep in mind that there are also winding crosstown road that run through the park that cars are zooming through at up to 45 mph aside from the other dangers of getting lost and being attacked by large dogs with their owners too far away to intervene! 
There are mostly fenced areas except for an opening or two in the park, but the primary reason that Timi likes to go to the park is to play with other dogs, other than some sniffing, which she could just as easily do on leash, she would have no fun in an open area by ourselves...


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Countryboy said:


> Here's an article posted this morning in our dog park forum. That ends with the line, "Never leave your dog unsupervised in a “dog park” (if you have to attend such a place)."
> 
> Dog Play: The Acceptable, The Questionable & The Inappropriate - Simply Behaviour Dog Training Courses
> 
> My reply was that this was an arrogant, unfounded dismissal of dog parks.
> The part in parenthesis completely unnecessary... just a slap at parks.



I did enjoy reading that article. Thanks for sharing it Countryboy!


----------



## TeamPoodle

I think if dog parks suit you and your pet - I'm very happy for you. I can see how they are valuable exercise tools especially with big spoos with big energy.

I have chosen, and I view myself as a competent pet owner, to avoid them with Riley. 
1. We don't know Riley's past, and I view every new experience as a possibility of him having a reaction we're not prepared for. I'd rather not have these off lead.
2. My city's dog park is the worst. It has a big, beautiful fenced in area with woods and trails for all dog sizes, and a pathetically small area for small dogs. It isn't even big enough to use as a potty patch, much less for run and chase sessions. TP, ours is smaller than yours. So naturally, I could go, but Riley wouldn't get to play with other dogs. I've been there with a previous dog and no one uses the small dog section. They either use the "all dog sizes" portion or don't come at all. So that would be useless.
3. I won't use the "all dog sizes" section because of what a lot of other people on here have said. I don't know all the dogs. My trainer has told me stories of her own huskies - they have very strong prey drives and have killed cats. She's a great trainer, and she said if she catches them in time she can call them off, but if not, there's nothing she can do. I'm not taking that chance with dogs I don't know. (For the record she also avoids dog parks for the obvious reasons that her dogs aren't suited for them). A friend of mine brings his Rottweiler and tells me all the time what fun his dog has, how she likes to tumble and chase other dogs. The play style he describes is very rough, and might be fine for his 100lb Rott, but I'm not taking that chance with my dog.

Our city has a dog ban on all city parks. Dogs aren't even allowed on leash in any of the parks. So we don't have that as an alternative. So what do I do? We play a lot with Riley in the backyard, he loves that. He plays with the yellow lab next door. They have tons of fun. We take training classes. He comes with me to the pet store, the gas station, outdoor coffee shop/restaurant, anywhere I'm allowed to take him. There's a training place I've recently heard about that does small-dog play groups. I'm looking into bringing Riley to that. They have a maximum # of dogs they allow at a time, and each dog needs a human handler present. We take hikes with friends that have dogs. There's a facility in town that has an indoor dog-only pool and I'm considering giving Riley swim lessons. 

My point is it doesn't have to be dog park or bust. I find dog parks are a personal choice, and I've chosen that this is an activity with too many unknowns that with a small dog I'm not comfortable with. However, don't think for a second that this means I neglect Riley's socialization and exercise. I know it varies, but at least where I live, there are a lot of other options for pet owners.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> I think if dog parks suit you and your pet - I'm very happy for you. I can see how they are valuable exercise tools especially with big spoos with big energy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have chosen, and I view myself as a competent pet owner, to avoid them with Riley.
> 
> 1. We don't know Riley's past, and I view every new experience as a possibility of him having a reaction we're not prepared for. I'd rather not have these off lead.
> 
> 2. My city's dog park is the worst. It has a big, beautiful fenced in area with woods and trails for all dog sizes, and a pathetically small area for small dogs. It isn't even big enough to use as a potty patch, much less for run and chase sessions. TP, ours is smaller than yours. So naturally, I could go, but Riley wouldn't get to play with other dogs. I've been there with a previous dog and no one uses the small dog section. They either use the "all dog sizes" portion or don't come at all. So that would be useless.
> 
> 3. I won't use the "all dog sizes" section because of what a lot of other people on here have said. I don't know all the dogs. My trainer has told me stories of her own huskies - they have very strong prey drives and have killed cats. She's a great trainer, and she said if she catches them in time she can call them off, but if not, there's nothing she can do. I'm not taking that chance with dogs I don't know. (For the record she also avoids dog parks for the obvious reasons that her dogs aren't suited for them). A friend of mine brings his Rottweiler and tells me all the time what fun his dog has, how she likes to tumble and chase other dogs. The play style he describes is very rough, and might be fine for his 100lb Rott, but I'm not taking that chance with my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Our city has a dog ban on all city parks. Dogs aren't even allowed on leash in any of the parks. So we don't have that as an alternative. So what do I do? We play a lot with Riley in the backyard, he loves that. He plays with the yellow lab next door. They have tons of fun. We take training classes. He comes with me to the pet store, the gas station, outdoor coffee shop/restaurant, anywhere I'm allowed to take him. There's a training place I've recently heard about that does small-dog play groups. I'm looking into bringing Riley to that. They have a maximum # of dogs they allow at a time, and each dog needs a human handler present. We take hikes with friends that have dogs. There's a facility in town that has an indoor dog-only pool and I'm considering giving Riley swim lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is it doesn't have to be dog park or bust. I find dog parks are a personal choice, and I've chosen that this is an activity with too many unknowns that with a small dog I'm not comfortable with. However, don't think for a second that this means I neglect Riley's socialization and exercise. I know it varies, but at least where I live, there are a lot of other options for pet owners.



The dog parks that you see in my pictures are the ones with the biggest small dog areas - there are many more that have those "potty patch" size small dog areas the nobody uses except for potty - all size dogs use the big dog area in those, but that's not for us either.
Did you all hear me yelling today "who brought the Great Dane in here" (actually looked like a pit/Dane mix 5 month old puppy). The owners didn't hear me because they were too busy chatting. I didn't bother confronting them because Timi wasn't playing and wanted some lap time at the moment anyhow, but I was sort of laughing to myself. It took them about ten minutes to realize that one by one, every small dog in the park was being picked up by it's owner before it dawned upon them that maybe they ought to bring him to the big dog side.
Then there was the dog walker who brought 4 dogs in, including a Shiba Inu that was snapping at everyone. Again, not a problem for me, because Timi knows to give dogs like that a wide berth, but I was cracking up as the Walker followed him around saying "be gentle" every time he snapped. I told her "I don't think that he understands what that means"....


----------



## Countryboy

Tiny Poodles said:


> I was cracking up as the Walker followed him around saying "be gentle" every time he snapped. I told her "I don't think that he understands that what that means"....


Don'cha love that at a park. The pesty dog is driving everybody crazy and the owner is shaking their finger at it... and saying, 'now, now Rover'.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Countryboy said:


> Don'cha love that at a park. The pesty dog is driving everybody crazy and the owner is shaking their finger at it... and saying, 'now, now Rover'.



And worse yet, this was a dog walker in charge of three other dogs that were being totally ignored because she had to follow that one around.
But yup, I figured out early on in my dog park days that even if a dog was showing no sign of aggression, if the owner was following them around saying "be good Fluffy, you be nice", to be very wary of that dog lol!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

TeamPoodle said:


> I think if dog parks suit you and your pet - I'm very happy for you. I can see how they are valuable exercise tools especially with big spoos with big energy.
> 
> I have chosen, and I view myself as a competent pet owner, to avoid them with Riley.
> 1. We don't know Riley's past, and I view every new experience as a possibility of him having a reaction we're not prepared for. I'd rather not have these off lead.
> 2. My city's dog park is the worst. It has a big, beautiful fenced in area with woods and trails for all dog sizes, and a pathetically small area for small dogs. It isn't even big enough to use as a potty patch, much less for run and chase sessions. TP, ours is smaller than yours. So naturally, I could go, but Riley wouldn't get to play with other dogs. I've been there with a previous dog and no one uses the small dog section. They either use the "all dog sizes" portion or don't come at all. So that would be useless.
> 3. I won't use the "all dog sizes" section because of what a lot of other people on here have said. I don't know all the dogs. My trainer has told me stories of her own huskies - they have very strong prey drives and have killed cats. She's a great trainer, and she said if she catches them in time she can call them off, but if not, there's nothing she can do. I'm not taking that chance with dogs I don't know. (For the record she also avoids dog parks for the obvious reasons that her dogs aren't suited for them). A friend of mine brings his Rottweiler and tells me all the time what fun his dog has, how she likes to tumble and chase other dogs. The play style he describes is very rough, and might be fine for his 100lb Rott, but I'm not taking that chance with my dog.
> 
> Our city has a dog ban on all city parks. Dogs aren't even allowed on leash in any of the parks. So we don't have that as an alternative. So what do I do? We play a lot with Riley in the backyard, he loves that. He plays with the yellow lab next door. They have tons of fun. We take training classes. He comes with me to the pet store, the gas station, outdoor coffee shop/restaurant, anywhere I'm allowed to take him. There's a training place I've recently heard about that does small-dog play groups. I'm looking into bringing Riley to that. They have a maximum # of dogs they allow at a time, and each dog needs a human handler present. We take hikes with friends that have dogs. There's a facility in town that has an indoor dog-only pool and I'm considering giving Riley swim lessons.
> 
> My point is it doesn't have to be dog park or bust. I find dog parks are a personal choice, and I've chosen that this is an activity with too many unknowns that with a small dog I'm not comfortable with. However, don't think for a second that this means I neglect Riley's socialization and exercise. I know it varies, but at least where I live, there are a lot of other options for pet owners.



Exactly!! Loved your whole post, but I'm talking about and agreeing with the last part of it!! It really is a personal choice. All that is truly important is that our dogs get exercise and socialization. And it is in a safe place. Wherever that is, is totally up to the owner.


----------



## Poodlerunner

lily cd re said:


> Unless you have a very dog savvy crowd, people will not see the behaviors for what they are.


nor will they believe you if you try to explain it to them.

pr


----------



## lily cd re

Poodlerunner said:


> nor will they believe you if you try to explain it to them.
> 
> pr


Sadly so true. And most of the time the people whose dogs are culprits don't own up to it. Like Tiny Poodles story about the dog walker with the nasty Shiba Inu. Poodlerunner as you know if I think Lily (and by extension I) were responsible for less than stellar behavior I fess up.

I'll be back on Staten Island with the Queen on March 19th by the way. No Javvy Pups for that one though since it is a trial, not a match. We will probably be finished around 3:00.


----------

